
QuestDB – OpenSource Time Series Database - bluestreak
I would like to plug new time series database, which I&#x27;m writing: QuestDB (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bluestreak01&#x2F;questdb)<p>This project was born out of the realisation that data can be handled much faster than existing databases would lead you to believe, and a general fascination in how fast hardware can do these things provided you ask it the right things to do.<p>This brief history aside, the aim of QuestDB is to provide a full fat SQL dialect for querying data, 
including time series, simple, fast and convenient tools to import, export and otherwise integrate data into your existing workflow.<p>To that effect I have done quite a lot already and would like to invite you to check out list of features on my github page.<p>I would be delighted if you could look at the source code and ask whatever questions you may have and of course leave comments however harsh they may be.<p>I&#x27;m hear to learn.<p>Thanks,
Vlad
======
dozzie
Why every new timeseries database needs to implement SQL dialect, which is
awful when it comes to time-related data? Why nobody looks for other languages
and data processing models anymore? There were so many research papers about
that!

~~~
bluestreak
In this case rationale for SQL was relatively mild learning curve. Surely it
is a good thing? But you raised a good point. In QuestDB SQL is implemented
into syntatic sugar over java-based streaming model.

Writing support for another language wouldn't be that hard provided there is
consensus on what suitable query language is?

